# Violation - Kontakt Sample Library for free!



## yannistzav (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all,

I created a sample library for Native Instruments Kontakt using modern & contemporary violin techniques.

The library is currently at the v1.1

You can get the library for free in the following link

http://www.globalsoundspace.com/product/violation/

Cheers!!


----------

